# Announcing the Greenjacket LE



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

Check out the press release and illustrations for the upcoming Greenjacket LE (Limited Edition). We are very excited about this new program:

Astral Currently » Blog Archive » Welcome to ASTRAL LE


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

looking good! nice work


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Nifty! What kind of schedule is there for additional designs? Once a year?


----------

